# Lionel Whistle



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

How exactly does the older lionel tender whistle work? My lionel controler puts out an additional 5vac(not dc) when the whistle button is pressed.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

johnfin,

See if this gives you a start on it. I don't run Lionel, but this ought to point you in the right direction:

http://www.britannica.com/bps/additionalcontent/18/35751890/Basic-whistle-wiring

http://cs.trains.com/trccs/forums/p/157657/1739171.aspx

Best of luck!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is DC. When using a meter it wil Detect AC over DC since the current is mostly AC. The wide chip at the bottom of the relay is selenium a rectifier.
If you remove the transformer cover you will find more of the round chips or diodes.

The theory is the pulse activates the relay and that activates the whistle. Most buttons have two pulses. The first is high to start the relay and motor, then the second just continues the sound.

So the relay is the key to working.

Nice links!


----------



## johnfin (Nov 28, 2009)

*AC or DC*

I was not using a VOM, I had it on my o-scope when I pushed the whistle button. Pure A/C, no fooling a scope. Maybe my recifiers are bad in the transformer.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Wow, You need DC so your options are limited. Fix it, get a sound button or another transformer. Considering what the whistle buttons go for you might be better off with an extra transformer. A key part is heat senstive, relay?in a bulb. It may not be available.


----------

